# Media server that can play recorded files from win 7 media server



## airbornflght (Dec 21, 2009)

Hey everyone. I have a little bit of an interesting setup.

I have my main computer with an avermedia tv tuner that I have setup with my directv D12 receiver box. It is the computer that I do all my work on.

Then I have another computer with 3 GB of ram and a 1.8 Ghz Athlon 64 2800 that I want to put in a closet and hook up to my receiver. I am probably going to put XP Pro on it, but am open to a media center OS.

Basically I want the media computer in the closet to function as a thin client and grab all the media files from my main computer. My question though is can any media center program/os play and catalog the files that media center 7 creates? 

If not, is there another program that I could use with IR blaster to create files. What would be even better is if some software could take control of the tv tuner over the network. I may have to buy a pci tv tuner as this older tuner doesn't have pci-express. 

I know this was very open ended, but I really don't know what direction is best.

Just to wrap things up:

I have two computers.
One I work on, it stores all the media files.
The other computer I want to shove in the closet. It's hooked up to my receiver/projector.
I want the computer in the closet to be able to grab media files (movies/recorded tv) from the main computer

Any help is really appreciated.


----------



## Harpmaker (Oct 28, 2007)

Hi Andy. Just a note to let you know this thread isn't being ignored, we (or at least I) just don't know how to help you. :dontknow:


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

I'm running "My Movies" on Windows 7 as well as the server version on Windows Home Server. It's a great setup.

http://www.mymovies.dk/


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Tversity might help in your system. It works very well for me and a couple friends Ive put on to it. I cant comment on W7 though, although it should work fine.


----------

